# Catabwa report



## ErieGoldSportfishing

The good news is first hand reports are telling me they are catching fish a mile to 2 miles west of Catabwa. Rapalas and pimples with minnows as usual. Some of the fish came fast while others picked but it seemed like it was good. Mostly eaters but a few big fish too.

Now the bad news. If you saw the news this morning they are reporting 87% coverage on Lake Erie and I worry that may falsely encourage guys to get out. But because of the conditions prior to this last cold snap and the amount of snow that fell on the ice, the conditions are unpredictable. I can tell you first hand there was open water Monday out front from the Maumee Bay to at least Davis Bessie. Nobody has gotten into trouble that I know of that has stayed on the paths but the idea of somebody making a run on their own scares me. I saw one report of a guy going through walking. Good news is long range weather looks good after this weekend. 

In anticipation of things firming up on the Lake over the next week or 2 we are going to open up limited hours Saturday, Sunday and Monday January 17th through the 19th from 6 a.m. to 10 a.m. We will have shiners but until our orders come in we have very few ice baits but should be in good shape next week. We will see how the ice holds up and I'll post hours for beyond Monday when we figure them out.

Last note, 30 kt. south winds in the forecast for Saturday. Please exercise extreme caution and/or discretion. It's early folks....stay safe and be patient! 

Be safe.


----------



## island troller

Very good and accurate post MageeEast. Thankyou


----------



## Carpman

thanks magee


----------



## 19dan68

Thanks Magee and nice link Carpman. If you guys didn't see it Toledo 13 news was at Catawba today showing shanties and machines out and some fish. I figure that will cause a mob this weekend I hope people are careful.


----------



## Carpman

I didn't know the news was there. It will be fun reading the sunday paper after all that wind on saturday. I just pray that people have been reading all the warnings and have proper safety measures in place before setting foot on the ice.


----------



## FISHIN 2

That's why I'm goin tomorrow, gonna set home and watch the news Saturday !!! Hopefully she's locked in good, we'll see, Mike


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Was out of Catawba yesterday and today. Ice is 6 to 8. Fishing was slow for me but they are running out there. Ice looks good and the Saturday forecast looks cooler than predicted. The path out is a relatively easy drag for walkers. Just be safe guys. There were machines and airboats out and no one seemed to have any trouble. Look out for each other and good fishing. I walked out about 1 1/2 miles or so. Guys were running farther and the ice was consistent that I could tell. 


'Whut-a-Riot'


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

Thanks for the report. How was the trail as far as snow cover goes. My shanty is a pain to pull thru the snow over a long distance.


----------



## spinning

Thank you for the report!


----------



## Nerdrage

Out right now ice is good not much snow


----------



## bitemybait

Anyone planning on going out tomorrow?


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow said:


> Thanks for the report. How was the trail as far as snow cover goes. My shanty is a pain to pull thru the snow over a long distance.



The trail is nice and firm. My gear can get real Heavy too but it wasn't bad at all. Should be even better once some of this snow burns off a little. 


'Whut-a-Riot'


----------



## 19dan68

How far out is the 911 crack?


----------



## Wannabitawerm

It was maybe 1/5 mile out. Not very big either. If that's even it. It's the only one I remember. 


'Whut-a-Riot'


----------



## moke

Sam, 
I hope you are not going out Sat. winds do not look good and that crack we crossed Will open up. If anyone is going out (I don"t know why you would) please be careful.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I'm sittin the weekend out. Be safe everyone. 


'Whut-a-Riot'


----------



## Another Fisherman

Had a good day out there...


----------



## Mallardsmasher

How far out you pick them up? Got no hits or NOTHIN


----------



## DancinBear

Minnows hard to find?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Another Fisherman

Mallardsmasher said:


> How far out you pick them up? Got no hits or NOTHIN


We were sw corner of the pack. Picked most up between 830 and 10


----------



## Another Fisherman

DancinBear said:


> Minnows hard to find?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Herbs or Richards on 53


----------



## walleye wrangler2

went out of the state park, mile and a half out over the shelf ice more to the right of the park. limited out in about a hour


----------



## ohiobuck

two man limit today 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## puregreen

Very nice catch


----------



## GlennD

Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow said:


> Thanks for the report. How was the trail as far as snow cover goes. My shanty is a pain to pull thru the snow over a long distance.


Build yourself a Smitty Sled they're unbelievable


----------



## RStock521

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=103927.420

Read through that thread for ideas on a Smitty Sled. There's a zillion clever designs in that thread.



GlennD said:


> Build yourself a Smitty Sled they're unbelievable


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

GlennD said:


> Build yourself a Smitty Sled they're unbelievable


I really need to. There were plenty of times I didn't have a machine handy to get me out, so I hoofed it. Several times I would go 3-5 miles out. It pulls like a dream on clean ice, but throw a few inches of snow on top and I am in for a work out. Luckily, most of the times someone with a machine would drag me in. I have met a lot of good folks out there.


----------



## 19dan68

Been at Catawba since sunrise. Few marks and no hits, saw one fish on the ice. Did not see any open cracks heading back don't want to push our luck.


----------



## superseal

How's the ice doing with this wind!


----------



## Another Fisherman

superseal said:


> How's the ice doing with this wind!


Came in at 11 am and was good


----------



## 19dan68

Couple of soggy cracks but nothing open or impassable. Did see fish in the parking lot just not our day.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Anyone trying in the AM?


Life's a garden, Dig it!!


----------



## Another Fisherman

Not a bad day today. Here is a pic of some of the fish. Ended with a 3 man limit


----------



## DancinBear

Was that today ( Saturday)? Go past the crack?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Another Fisherman

DancinBear said:


> Was that today ( Saturday)? Go past the crack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I only saw the 2 small cracks close in and they were closed. There was a little slush by them


----------



## allwayzfishin

Went 5 for 7 today. Ice was 9", I felt perfectly safe. Staying up here tonight. I'll be back at it in the morning.


----------



## HappySnag

Heading out at 7am,i will be in the small parking lot,

thanks snag


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

fished last night, a lot of lookers. Only landed one and several came unbuttoned on the way up. We also missed more strikes than I dare admit...


----------



## sady dog

was out friday with a group we all got a limit by 11 am ice was good..6-8 consistant

ventured out saturday before sun up and went a little north of fridays marks...fish seemed to shut off by 10 am...wind kicked up and current was ripping started heading west and called it at 1 pm wind was to much for me.....all in all good fishing cracks opened up a little saturday...buddy is out today, he has 4 on the ice as of 9:30 ?? 

good luck I was 3 miles out north west of state park


----------



## kx36594

Is everyone walking or is the ice good enough for a UTV? Kawasaki rhino?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kenlow1

Sady Dog, what did you take your fish on? Pimples, Jiggin Raps, or blade baits? Any color better than others? Have a trip planned this week-weather permitting.


----------



## Big Chief

I caught 6 and my dad got 4. Fished directly between green n Catawba. All on green n gold pimples. Fish quit at 11 we left at 12:30. 8 in clear ice where we were.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

First time ice fishing went 7 for 9 one throw back about a mile out of the state park






thank you to the three guys that key me follow them out this morning about 530


----------



## LUNDCHOP

*That let me follow them out


----------



## jjpugh

Lund chop. Good job I was one of the three u followed. We only got 2 and lost 2 between us.what did u get them on? I had a ton of lookers but nothin


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

LUNDCHOP said:


> First time ice fishing went 7 for 9 one throw back about a mile out of the state park
> View attachment 105395
> thank you to the three guys that key me follow them out this morning about 530


I was number 2 of the three, good job man! And thanks scum for the ride back... Your the man!


----------



## sady dog

i took the majority of fish on a #7 firetiger jign rap and a gold spoon..i was dead sticking the rap most of the time about 6 feet off bottom...

I took my sled out and lots of quads...didnt see any side by sides?


----------



## walleye wrangler2

went out of catabwa st park friday and sat 1.3 to 2 miles out got limit on friday between 1030 and 1130 on meps spoons and black and purple little cleos. saterday only got 5 same set up. left cuz some one said the ice was opening up, but on the way back ice was fine. pissed about that but all in all was a great time on hard water.
having a hard time uploading pics and navigating this site.


----------



## surewoodys

I was wondering if you can catch walleye at Catawba state park without walking a mile or more? maybe a few hundred yards? I don't get around as good as I use to.


----------



## walleye wrangler2

I am not sure about that surewoodsy i didn't see anybody that close so i couldn't say, im not locally from there. you would probably get better info from some one local. i just know what worked for me. good luck to you.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Gold Swedish pimple tipped with minnow for all of them


----------



## Carpman

surewoodys said:


> I was wondering if you can catch walleye at Catawba state park without walking a mile or more? maybe a few hundred yards? I don't get around as good as I use to.


At night you can!


----------



## LUNDCHOP

I talked to a guy on the way back in and he said he tried close in but was getting into whitebass. And he was only about 3/4 mile out at that time. Hope this helps surewoodys


----------



## yonderfishin

I never hear of any perch caught , do they ever show up out there in worthwhile numbers or am I just not reading the right posts ?


----------



## Carpman

They hammer the perch off the islands. Best bet is to get a ride to SBI and go off there.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

We got into some perch perch last ice season out near D can Was targeting eyes but you could tell when they came threw cuz the bottom 5 feet was packed full. We would pick at them but they wouldnt stick around real long


----------



## jjpugh

surewoodys said:


> I was wondering if you can catch walleye at Catawba state park without walking a mile or more? maybe a few hundred yards? I don't get around as good as I use to.


I seen guys not to far out with fish.


----------



## Scum_Frog

lundchop I talked too you yesterday as well when you were walking in...I was going to ask if you were on OGF but didn't haha

I was on the red loud quad pulling a blue clam with a cover and picked up a fellow OGF'r who needed a ride....talked to ya right when you were just starting to walk in! Good meeting another fellow ogf'r!


----------



## smfisher

Headed out today at 12 if anyone wants to walk out.


----------



## Gills63

Considering going out in the morning. Do any of the bait shops sell gaffs? How much do they run?


----------



## smfisher

Rickards has them. 7$ just a wooden rod with a big treble hook drilled in the end and glued


----------



## Kenlow1

Try Rickards across from Mcdonalds, or Herbs.


----------



## cschuller6

Was planning on going out of Catawba this am but didn't due to some reports of ice conditions yesterday. Anyone out today an have ice updates? Fish updates?


----------



## Emma on point

I made my gaff out of an old arrow, a big hook, and electric tape ... It's pulled a bunch of fish thru the ice.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Good meeting scum_frog! It's always good meeting fellow ogfers. Hope to see y'all again soon


----------



## bigfish713

The launch is a mess 4" of slush the rest of lake seemed to be hardening up. Ice was 8" thick in most spots last spot we were at was 6" but was all good clear ice. Fishing was slow for us missed a few took home 1 jumbo perch


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Planning on heading out tomorrow morning. Bringing a quad.


----------



## Scum_Frog

wanna I thought about heading out tomorrow morning......I don't wanna put the quad in erie tho haha


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Heard the ice is holding up ok. Not planning on heading away from the active areas. Temps look warmer but winds should be calm and it should lock up more overnight. Worse case scenario I'll just walk it.


----------



## Scum_Frog

true story man.....shoot me a text. phone number is in my signature


----------



## kx36594

Went out this morning about 6:30 headed west. Started about two miles due west.... missed two and caught one white bass about fifteen inches..... moved further west to the pack and set up again.... a few lookers but no takers.... made one more move to the southwest of the pack and got three and lost one... all came on blue ice #6 pimples with minnows.... called it a day at 2:00....ice was 8-9" with some slop and a lot of water on top.... very slick.... hopefully weather will drop and lock it up good again... good luck to all that venture out and be careful....oh yea...we were in a Yamaha rhino and the ice held it fine....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HappySnag

I got 4 fish yesterday and 22 fish day before,off Catawba 1 1/2 miles NW,

I am going out this morning 7am,
I can use a drag,
look for smithy sled with black shanty bag on top,ice is good 8" did not sea troble spots,fourweeles and sleds had no truble.no craks.

thanks snag


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

kx36594 said:


> Went out this morning about 6:30 headed west. Started about two miles due west.... missed two and caught one white bass about fifteen inches..... moved further west to the pack and set up again.... a few lookers but no takers.... made one more move to the southwest of the pack and got three and lost one... all came on blue ice #6 pimples with minnows.... called it a day at 2:00....ice was 8-9" with some slop and a lot of water on top.... very slick.... hopefully weather will drop and lock it up good again... good luck to all that venture out and be careful....oh yea...we were in a Yamaha rhino and the ice held it fine....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


1 of the 3 moved in 15' down and was aggressive the others came off the bottom.


----------



## jbrown

offshore24 said:


> 1 of the 3 moved in 15' down and was aggressive the others came off the bottom.


Yesterday I had a lot of fish chase up to 12-14' down, but wouldn't hit. Tried chrome/blue/green/pearl pimples. Any thoughts on that? Finicky fish? White bass?


----------



## Gills63

Any ice conditions for today?


----------



## Converted

jbrown, i had same problem. long story short, i just ordered a fl 18 with split screen zoom. my fl 12 doesnt do it, and the 2 guys that hammered them utilized it all day. it was very finicky for us but they seemed to be able to tickle there noses with that bait better than those of us without it.


----------



## Rayman

Was there any shove ice you had to cross NW out of Catawba? 1.5 to 2 miles out?


----------



## ErieRider

Rayman said:


> Was there any shove ice you had to cross NW out of Catawba? 1.5 to 2 miles out?


See the ice thread at the top of the Erie report section. Covering that very topic with numbers etc


----------



## Converted

Yes, and just before it is the breakthrough.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Walked out about 2 miles west today. Ice looked a little sketchy but there were no issues. Lots of machines out today. Didn't do any good but didn't see anything either. Ice was locking up as I came in. A few shoves out there but not too bad.


----------



## TheStinger

Caught 2 today. Lost 5 at or just below the hole. Lots of fish checking my lure out, but not interested. No water on the ice today.


----------



## 4dabucks

May we ask what lure you are using? 

For what it's worth I started switching my trebly hooks out for my jigging spooms wiht VMC triple grips and they have reduced lost fish.


----------



## "chillin"

I'm out here now. Set up outside the first group of shanties. No luck yet but the ice is nice where I'm at.


----------



## Scum_Frog

thanks for the report chillin.....how is the ice on top? Still water/slush or pretty clear now? Next weeks forecast looks amazing again so should lock everything up nice again!


----------



## Eye Doctor

Out there 2.5 mile today. Very few lookers and no takers. Very slow day. Good ice though.


----------



## "chillin"

I have only marked a handfull of fish. No walleye yet one perch. Ice is nice I would say 8 or 9 inches of good clear stuff. Guys are zipping around on quads and stuff.


----------



## Emma on point

Out 3 miles nw and got 9 on ice since 9 am slow picks but their there


----------



## TheEyeDoctor

i will be heading up saturday! can not hd the itch off any longer!


----------



## KaGee

gusgus637 said:


> Are ice conditions good enough for a 2wd quad?


Did you read the Ice Reports at the top?


----------



## Bulldog1149

I have asked this before, but anyone refer a guide that does transportation and sets you up on location? 3-5 people. We have all the shanty and gear. None of us have fished the Catawba are before or iced erie in general. 


If someone does fully guided trips and wanted to modify to a semi guided trip that would good also. Only have one vex,so that may be a small issue. 


330 five 7 five 557 three Jason 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel Magic

Call Blake Calvert he is on fish, he will hook you up, feel free to call me anytime, many of the guys here know me I am a 30 year ice guide Blake is my son and is doing a great job. 4193417173


----------



## Reel Magic

Blake's number 419 3415509


----------



## Scum_Frog

There will be a group of us out tomorrow evening.....I will give a report when we are done....hopefully with some good news!


----------



## Gator-Bait

yes he is and doing a good job


----------



## b drake

Reel sport fishing charters does look him up


----------



## Emma on point

Fished 3 miles NNW of the ramp today it was slow today with lots lookers and only 1 taker, however I would like to catch the stellar individuals in a 3 shanty pack that thinks this is ok



















I spent over 1/2 hour picking it up and couldn't get a lot of it cause they had shoved most of it down the holes they where fishing in ..... Who in the heck does this sort of thing???


----------



## 34181

Same idiots who shoot signs. Not fisherman or hunters pigs who ruin it for the rest.
*Really appreciate you picking up after them, Thanks.*


----------



## Scum_Frog

Absolute BS!!!! Wish guys like that get license taken away for life. Can't stand people like that.


----------



## superseal

Makes you wonder what their house looks like.

Me and some buddies are coming up. Fishing Saturday & Sunday..... hope the fishing gets better!


----------



## ditchdigger

Our group did good today, just have to be willing to move around until you find them.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

superseal said:


> Makes you wonder what their house looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and some buddies are coming up. Fishing Saturday & Sunday..... hope the fishing gets better!



Sunday should be great with the cloud cover!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Emma on point

Agreed scum frog ... And Ya after filling 3 grocery bags of their trash not including the 5 propane tanks and what I couldn't break back out of the holes it's probably a good thing I didn't know who it was.


----------



## Gill

Thanks for cleaning up after those a-holes. I've been doing it for years. Hope they aren't teachng their children the same bad habits. If u haul it in u can haul it out. It's just that simple.


----------



## Emma on point

Ha well the unfortunately there was juice boxes and other kid related stuff in the the mix .... Soo unfortunately it's VERY possible their raising and training more scum.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

That drives me nuts too. I average picking up about 6 empty beer/pop cans per outing. I am guessing some of it is blowing or bouncing out of buckets on the way in but still no excuse. Crush the cans and put them on the bottom of your pail.


----------



## KaGee

Back on topic please! 

Hope you all have a successful weekend.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Anyone going out of catawba Sunday?


----------



## cschuller6

Couple of us plan on going out Sunday. Any recommendations? PM me if needed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

cschuller6 said:


> Couple of us plan on going out Sunday. Any recommendations? PM me if needed. Thanks in advance!



Walking?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cschuller6

Depends on if I can get quad/trailer by then. Won't know that until tomorro evening. You can PM me if needed and exchange numbers


----------



## LUNDCHOP

I walked out last Sunday about a mile out might try again same spot


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I'll be out in the morning. 440-864-0912. Shoot a text and I'll let u know if anything is happening.


----------



## TheEyeDoctor

anyone know what time rickards opens tomorrow morning?


----------



## wjcwalleye

5:30 am what they said this aftrrnoon


----------



## TheEyeDoctor

thanks wjcwalleye!


----------



## TheEyeDoctor

3.6 miles wnw of parkinglot. one taker so far. chrome pimple with green prism tape. tipped 3 minnows. 11.4 pounder on the ice. bleeding too bad to release. inhaled it! goodluck everyone and stay safe


----------



## Scum_Frog

Goodjob eyedoctor!!!! Wont be out til next weekend unfortunately so keep at em!


----------



## TheEyeDoctor

thankyou scumfrog i should be out again next weekend as well


----------



## 4dabucks

We are 3.1 miles NNW. A few lookers no takers. Making a move


----------



## gusgus637

Walked 1.5 nnw one on the ice


----------



## TheEyeDoctor




----------



## gusgus637

#2 landed and released


----------



## wjcwalleye

we must be neighbors ...just reset ...third stop...seen one iced...thanks for report


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Dead out here Friday and this morning


----------



## 4dabucks

HookSet Harvey said:


> Dead out here Friday and this morning


We are 3.6 NNW and have only one ice and lost one. Not a lot of lookers here so we are moving again.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Anyone seen any polaris rangers out there? Trying to see of it's safe to bring mine!


----------



## TheEyeDoctor

LUNDCHOP said:


> Anyone seen any polaris rangers out there? Trying to see of it's safe to bring mine!



yes i have!


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Cool thanks eyedoctor!


----------



## wjcwalleye

yup...almost as many as quads


----------



## nicklesman

Seen a six seated ranger on weds


----------



## saltsburgIce

Anyone markng anything? 2.5 nnw walking and frustrated!


----------



## bud690

11 of us out about 5 miles nnw of parking lot. Not a single one on ice. Couple lookers, no takes


----------



## kisherfisher

bud690 said:


> 11 of us out about 5 miles nnw of parking lot. Not a single one on ice. Couple lookers, no takes


sounds like me yesterday. five moves from f can to e can nothing . marked a few, but no takers. didn't stay for evening bite, but from what i have heard it has been better . good luck


----------



## josheupmi

kisherfisher said:


> sounds like me yesterday. five moves from f can to e can nothing . marked a few, but no takers. didn't stay for evening bite, but from what i have heard it has been better . good luck


I sure hope so. Slow pick today


----------



## threeten

Third move. Three on ice missed a few. Mostly lookers. All alone. 
Three miles west of mouse. East/ northeast of can


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200

5 moves from 645 to 1:15. Cic can to jet express lane and a little just off shore. No fish. No lookers


----------



## Erieangler51

Moved 3 times today. 4 miles nnw, 5.1 miles nnw, and moved in to 2 miles nnw and that's where we found a few. 4 for 6 and probably 20 huge white bass. Slow day. Will be back out in mornin


----------



## jbmfish1

Same thing for us. Moved 5 times fished sun up to sun down. Went out as far as the E can and everywhere between there and ramp. We also ended up 2 miles NW of ramp and iced our one and only fish a nice 25 incher. By far marked more fish in closer than out. It was one of the first area's we fished and we saw several lookers but just had to make the big run on out west (Note to self don't leave fish to find fish) came back at 4 pm and caught one 10 min later. Blue and chrome rap loaded with minnows got the fish and the most lookers. Hard day of fishing but still better than going to work!!


----------



## s hook

Limit, all taken from 10-3pm


----------



## Irene J

good report


----------



## rattletraprex

s hook said:


> Limit, all taken from 10-3pm


Care to share what worked for you? Have some friends up there and they didn't do any good Saturday either.


----------



## 4dabucks

Just north a G-can. A few lookers only taker was a short fish. Very slow today


----------



## ALFREDO

managed to get 7 yesterday and lost 1 at the hole in a couple of hours i also made 5 moves and got lucky and found fish 3-4 mile nnw came home with 4 and let the others go 8# 8# and a 10# female caught them all on #7 swedish pimpels Blue/silver and gold/silver with a stinger hook one shiner on the pimple and 2 on the stinger hook


----------



## s hook

Had to use smallest pimples in the box to get a strike, color didnt matter. Current made it hard to see on the marcum but it was the only way we could get a hit.


----------



## zero410

fished out of catawba on 1-21 fished about 2.5 mi nnw from 9 am till 11:30 am.my buddy and i went 3 for 6 using little cleos in silver and blue and silver and yellow.also caught some yellow perch and white bass.it was a pretty steady bite till about 10 or 10:30 then the bite seemed to die.most fish came on the 2/5 oz silver and blue cleo.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

4dabucks said:


> Just north a G-can. A few lookers only taker was a short fish. Very slow today



We were there yesterday. Took 2, lost 1 at the hole and a perch. Small green/gold cicadas caught the fish. Few lookers throughout the day.


----------



## jared015

[ame]http://youtu.be/Qv7lRxQk5UQ[/ame]


----------



## Erieye

About 4 miles NW went 6 for 10. Fish stopped around 1:30. Lots of lookers after that but couldn't get the to fire. Missed quite a few..it was fun and really cold and windy. Blue and silver cleo with two minnows any more they just watched.


----------



## Donk

Erieeye great day you must have had a good guide ! Don't forget o pay up


----------



## tdl9092

thats the best report ive seen in days.


----------



## 4dabucks

It was slow for us. Lookers no takers. Tried downsizing presentation but maybe should have went fewer minnows as well. We moved a couple times but that wind took all the fun out of moving.


----------



## "chillin"

I was supposed to go out of camp Perry tomorrow but guide canceled because of the crack over there. Anyone doing any good out of Catawba within walking distance?


----------



## BigGill

Headin up tomorrow AM. Did the wind do anything to the ice at Catawba?


----------



## 4dabucks

I was there on Sunday and I thought the crack had gotten a little wider we went came off the ice than it was we went out. I used the backtrack on my gps so I would have been crossing in nearly the exact same spot. That wind was brutal so I would imagine that any cracks got worked a little. I would say to take your time and inspect each crack as these cold nights can make things look safe that aren't. Good Luck and please post your findings.


----------



## Jzman

Was off Catawba today no luck but saw two guys at dark they had there limits ice was good they were out 6 miles said they had 8 inches crossed 2 cracks no problem


----------



## rutnut245

[quote="chillin";1952248]I was supposed to go out of camp Perry tomorrow but guide canceled because of the crack over there. Anyone doing any good out of Catawba within walking distance?[/quote]

Crack? What crack? I just came in @ Camp Perry and had no issues or crossed any working cracks. Been going out of there for the last ten days and the only bad spot was near the pier.Currents from Rusha creek run down the shore line between a couple of sand bars. It's ALWAYS sketchy ice near the pier. Stay well to the east and there isn't a problem. A crack opened near the pier Friday morning but closed back up by 5 p.m. It was 10"-12" but you could easily get around it a couple hundred yards to the east.


----------



## huntindoggie22

How was the fishing rutnut?


----------



## hoppy63

[quote="chillin";1952248]I was supposed to go out of camp Perry tomorrow but guide canceled because of the crack over there. Anyone doing any good out of Catawba within walking distance?[/quote]

is this shane???


----------



## KaGee

rutnut245 said:


> Crack? What crack? I just came in @ Camp Perry and had no issues or crossed any working cracks. Been going out of there for the last ten days and the only bad spot was near the pier.Currents from Rusha creek run down the shore line between a couple of sand bars. It's ALWAYS sketchy ice near the pier. Stay well to the east and there isn't a problem. A crack opened near the pier Friday morning but closed back up by 5 p.m. It was 10"-12" but you could easily get around it a couple hundred yards to the east.


Don't want to see anyone get hurt here... you might want to go look at the posts in the Ice Reports thread over the last 12 hours or so.


----------



## tdl9092

how was the fishing today? im going catawba or perry early morning. is the ice scetchy at catawba too? thanks


----------



## rutnut245

Nds


KaGee said:


> Don't want to see anyone get hurt here... you might want to go look at the posts in the Ice Reports thread over the last 12 hours or so.


There were stiff sw winds Sunday. Winds have switched to the north. I witnessed no open cracks on my way out or in. That doesn't mean there aren't any. I heard there were some off Catawba, from a reliable source. Accessing the ice is a personal decision. My reports, or anyones for that matter, are just that. A report.


----------



## Converted

If those were sw winds, I have my directions all messed up. They were NE winds where I was sitting. That being said, why did all the cracks open up? I do know the current was opposite the wind direction, so the current must be the deal? NE winds cause SW current to push ice outward? I'm just trying to figure this out because I would've thought NE was good for the ice since SW is so bad. I witnessed the most unstable ice I've seen in my very short ice fishing career Sunday and I'm just trying to get a feel for what goes on.


----------



## "chillin"

I walked out of Catawba this morning I'm out here about 2 miles haven't marked any fish yet been here fishing about 45 minutes
About a two ft. Crack a quarter to a half mile out. I hopped over, a lot of guys on quads not crossing.


----------



## Rayman

Hey anyone finding a Silver GoPro on a flex stick with clamp please PM me. I lost it last Saturday coming back from F can to Catawba state park parking lot. Reward will be given. Thanks so much !!


----------



## Converted

Chillin, you jumped a 2' crack? How was it coming in? Was it 2' as far as you could see both ways? Was it one of the 2 closer cracks before the "911" crack? I don't get it. North winds?


----------



## "chillin"

Yeah it was only about 8 inches coming back


----------



## Converted

Wow. What's your opinion on that? What made it spread and close so soon?


----------



## Jzman

Just got in had a good day 5 miles north of park my buddy got 6 I have 4 released 3 over 8 lbs lost 5 fish on the way up all on blue and silver pimples best bite was 7:15 to 9:45 had. I issues going out or coming in .


----------



## Converted

Wouldn't you run into an island 5 miles north of park?


----------



## Jzman

Sorry 312 heading hope that's better !


----------



## Converted

Now I'm really confused! No crack trouble? Chill in says 2' crack on way out, 8" coming in? You saw none?


----------



## Jzman

Yes we saw cracks but had no trouble crossing them did not cross any cracks 2 feet wide .


----------



## Converted

Got it. Thank you. Good job today.


----------



## Jzman

Thanks be safe !


----------



## "chillin"

There was a good size crack first thing this morning about a quarter mile out it was already frozen over but not sure how thick. I could have sworn that I felt the ice move about 11 a.m. I also fished. 5 hours and caught one perch. No walleyes for me so far I ended up going to East Harbor and catching bluegill afternoon


----------



## Another Fisherman

Converted said:


> Now I'm really confused! No crack trouble? Chill in says 2' crack on way out, 8" coming in? You saw none?


Ice expands and contacts. Sometimes you will have larger than a 2' at times. Wind plays no roll in that


----------



## Carpman

Another Fisherman said:


> Ice expands and contacts. Sometimes you will have larger than a 2' at times. Wind plays no roll in that


Below is a very good article on just that. Recommend everyone reads this before hitting the ice. 

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/waters/watermgmt_section/pwpermits/ice_power.pdf


----------



## tdl9092

so 5 miles north northwest????? any ice issues? im coming up very very early in the morning . just wondering catawba or perry? thats twards where i was catching them a week or so ago. maybe not quite as far out though.


----------



## zeroguage419

Got 2 and lost one at the hole today about 2 miles N/NW of state park. One came on all silver pimple with one minnow, other 2 came on blue/silver rap - no minnows. On the way out there was a 2 foot wide crack as far as you could see in both directions. Around 10 am the whole ice sheet shifted several inches and closed the gap on the crack to a little over a foot. It shifted again around 11 am and on the walk back in it was almost closed up. The sudden ice shift got the heart beatin for a minute. was on the ice from sun up to sun down. fish came at 1:30 pm, 3:00 PM and 5:15 PM.


----------



## BigGill

Went out 1st trip this year from catawba sp around 8 this am WNW, the crack I think your talking about was 18 or so inches wide, stopped and looked like it was frozen solid, we crossed at fresh tracks, my buddy behind me said he saw that ice move when we crossed, came back in more NW on a well used trail crack was maybe 6 or so inches, down a ways it looked like water that was slushy in one spot. we didnt have any issues with it, ice was 8 inches everywhere we went, ended up with a 27" and 17" fish, slow not many lookers.


----------



## smurf

got 11 nice fish yesterday north of pack a ways inside of the crack .ice was only 4 to 6 inches in spots so be carefull.I won't go there unless we get a bit more cold


----------



## kneedeep

How far out were you and what direction when you noticed the thin ice. I don't wanna know your hot spot but just a general idea. !%


----------



## Converted

X2 on that comment. Only 4" this side of crack? North of Catawba? Were you by the point?


----------



## tdl9092

wow i was actually thinging of going out on mouse early next week maybe not?


----------



## K gonefishin

tdl9092 said:


> wow i was actually thinging of going out on mouse early next week maybe not?


Stay away from mouse...period.


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

> K gonefishin
> 
> Eye Slayer
> 
> 
> K gonefishin's Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: May 2004
> 
> Location: Columbia Station
> 
> Posts: 7,086
> 
> iTrader: 8 / 100%
> 
> Blog Entries: 2
> 
> Send a message via MSN to K gonefishin
> 
> Default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by tdl9092 View Post
> 
> wow i was actually thinging of going out on mouse early next week maybe not?
> 
> Stay away from mouse...period.
> __________________
> Walleye Ninja


X2... Current and ice conditions are typically horrible over there


----------



## island troller

Just a couple days ago you could see a little open area and some wet snow on the NE corner of mouse and extending out. I would bet you would have no problem finding some 2" ice off of mouse even now.


----------



## smurf

sorry was working. about 3 miles north along the crack then to shore about 100 yards


----------



## josie300

Fished about 4-5 miles NW west of Catawba for an hour nothing. Moved east of the big pack that was west north west and got 4 in half four 12:45 to 1:15. Hooked up 3 and lost 2 around 3ish. Called it a day. Fish came on blue/silver rapala and greenish perch rapala. Ice was over 8 inches. Thanks for everyone's reports!


----------



## smfisher

First crack off the beach at Catawba 12:30. Be careful!


----------



## glowgetter

If any one is out today and want to work together ?let me know ?


----------



## johnkfisherman

Thanks much Carpman



Carpman said:


> Below is a very good article on just that. Recommend everyone reads this before hitting the ice.
> 
> http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/waters/watermgmt_section/pwpermits/ice_power.pdf


----------



## dadtimmons

glowgetter said:


> if any one is out today and want to work together ?let me know ?


going to be dangerous out there today be safe


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Ditto on the thanks to Carpman on that great article. Very interesting. I always knew water expanded when it froze but I never knew it expanded once it formed and it got warmed up. That explains the "working" cracks on Wednesday with all the sunshine.


----------



## Rayman

I'm 2 miles out of catawba state park. 24 FOW one mile and a half south east of the pack. There"s 8 inches clear ice and one inch new. No current. Crossed two closed cracks very little shove. Smooth for the most part.


----------



## zeroguage419

Rayman said:


> I'm 2 miles out of catawba state park. 24 FOW one mile and a half south east of the pack. There"s 8 inches clear ice and one inch new. No current. Crossed two closed cracks very little shove. Smooth for the most part.


thanks for ice report but are you catching any fish? lol :B heading out around noon myself.


----------



## rlpalm2001

At Catabwa now, came in off the State Park. Any good reports on where to go? Not getting any bites, at all. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## threeten

Rayman said:


> I'm 2 miles out of catawba state park. 24 FOW one mile and a half south east of the pack. There"s 8 inches clear ice and one inch new. No current. Crossed two closed cracks very little shove. Smooth for the most part.


thanks for the report and worried if there was much rain yesterday


----------



## HappySnag

go 1 1/2 miles west or NW of Catawba,try difrent bait,with minows,and no minows,difrent size lures,move the lure 4" to 12",tuch the bottom all time,some time they bite 10am ,1pm,3pm,you have to work the lure all time,nobody know when they hit,some time they hit 30 minutes a day,if you catch fish,unhook and work the lure,that is chance to pick few more.


----------



## jaybirdwalleye

Is it glare ice conditions or is there snow left on the ice?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rayman

Theres very little snow its almost ice. Memo to self
..don't bring plastic shovel...ha


----------



## onemorecastt

Ice/crack conditions? I heard from someone that you couldn't get out off of catawba because of large dangerous cracks?


----------



## wjcwalleye

nope head west/ northwest it' s all good slow pick though


----------



## Rayman

Careful going out of Catawba. 2 hundreds yards off ramp a crack opened up about a foot wide going north/south. Its wet. We all crossed it no problem tonight. Just look real good going out. No other issues to report. Fishing was slow for me. Hooked two lost one at the hole .


----------



## jaybirdwalleye

Rayman said:


> Theres very little snow its almost ice. Memo to self
> ..don't bring plastic shovel...ha



Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieye

Got out here at 8 marked two caught zero. Sounds slow out here, anyone doing any good?


----------



## HuntnTky

Can you go all the way to green or PIB???


----------



## Tightlines

Erieye said:


> Got out here at 8 marked two caught zero. Sounds slow out here, anyone doing any good?


Out here between D and E. Only got one 27" so far.


----------



## Emma on point

7 miles nw .... Nada


----------



## Amuzme2

At F can three on screen so far only one on the ice with 7 guys fishing. Very slow.


----------



## huntindoggie22

SW of D can. 4 on the ice 2 fishing. Little slow.


----------



## Erieye

Everyone be careful that subduction zone just off the beach has 3 feet of water and very scary to pass over. May want to find west pass to head north. People using boards to cross. Be careful


----------



## joe01

4 miles out we pulled 11 & 3 perch. Most were 18 inch fish. A few throw backs. No large fish


----------



## erie dipper

SE of F can 37 walleye 1 steelhead 7 guys.


----------



## ress

WOW Nice catch!


----------



## jiggin eyes

Nice!!! Depth?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fastheat

Good job Eriedipper


----------



## erie dipper

jiggin eyes said:


> Nice!!! Depth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


We fished in 23 feet


----------



## pole setter

Way to go Erie dipper....what did you catch them on?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## threeten

picked 10 just north of "f" can. most were 29"-25" caught 7 throwbacks and missed a few more. most were early before it got sunny. two guys fishing, had a hard time getting marks to bite after 11-12 o'clock


----------



## totherim

what lures and colors did you use


----------



## My Demeyes

Fished between F and E cans Saturday with no luck, moved to south of F can at 11 am and game on for an hour or so. Came back in to find someone ran into the side of my truck, no note left, just big dents. Its a white 2012 chevy 2500HD crew cab if anyone witnessed this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyedreamn

My Demeyes said:


> Fished between F and E cans Saturday with no luck, moved to south of F can at 11 am and game on for an hour or so. Came back in to find someone ran into the side of my truck, no note left, just big dents. Its a white 2012 chevy 2500HD crew cab if anyone witnessed this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's just a damn shame. That takes alot of nerve. Sorry about your mishap. Now your insurance has to suffer the consequences of some turd.
Between the theft and all the trash left behind sounds like the ice crowd has some real low lifes...


----------



## Another Fisherman

My Demeyes said:


> Fished between F and E cans Saturday with no luck, moved to south of F can at 11 am and game on for an hour or so. Came back in to find someone ran into the side of my truck, no note left, just big dents. Its a white 2012 chevy 2500HD crew cab if anyone witnessed this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The way everyone was parked I'm not surprised. Sorry to hear that. To many dishonest people around. Hope you get them!!!


----------



## erie dipper

totherim said:


> what lures and colors did you use


Didn't really seem to matter what color. Any pimple caught fish


----------



## cschuller6

Planning on heading out tomorrow am. Anyone been out this afternoon that may have some ice reports (specifically snow drift reports)... Taking sled, but little worried about drifts. Any fish today?


----------



## Eyes In

Buddy of mine is out now just seen him post a pic of one. He's got a sled so should be fine as to where and what he's using I don't know.


----------



## RStock521

Anybody know what time Rickards opens tomorrow morning? Planning on heading up and I've been calling all day to find out hours, but no answer. I thought it was 5:30, but I wanted to make sure. I'll post a report either tomorrow night or Wednesday morning. Thanks!


----------



## FISHIN 2

RStock521 said:


> Anybody know what time Rickards opens tomorrow morning? Planning on heading up and I've been calling all day to find out hours, but no answer. I thought it was 5:30, but I wanted to make sure. I'll post a report either tomorrow night or Wednesday morning. Thanks!


They have been opening at 5;30, today was a level 3 , no one was to be out, subject to arrest. I don't think I would be in that big of a hurry after a foot of snow, at least wait till you can see a little, I'm just sayin !!


----------



## ditchdigger

Rickards posted on their Facebook page that they were closed all day today.


----------



## huntindoggie22

RStock521 said:


> Anybody know what time Rickards opens tomorrow morning? Planning on heading up and I've been calling all day to find out hours, but no answer. I thought it was 5:30, but I wanted to make sure. I'll post a report either tomorrow night or Wednesday morning. Thanks!


Last Tuesday they opened at 6.


----------



## RStock521

Thanks for the replies guys. Going there at 5:30, worst case scenario have to wait a little bit til they open. I'll report back how we do.


----------



## K gonefishin

6 mon-thu 530 fri-sun


----------



## RStock521

Just messaged them on Facebook and you're right. 6am tomorrow. Get to sleep in an extra half hour.


K gonefishin said:


> 6 mon-thu 530 fri-sun


----------



## threeten

herbs is a couple miles past rickards.he was open before rickards last weekend?


----------



## RStock521

I called Herbs and they open at 6 also. Thank you though



threeten said:


> herbs is a couple miles past rickards.he was open before rickards last weekend?


----------



## Scum_Frog

IF YOUR GOING OUT TOMORROW PLEEEAAASSSEEEE BE CAREFUL. Fished this afternoon and I absolutely regret going out. Left the sled at home and took the quad. Sunk it about 2' or more in three different spots going out from water coming up through the cracks/shoves. Scared the absolute life out of me. Leaving to come back in my buddies fuel lines froze on his quad from all the ice up in his motor so please keep a look out for anyone trying to mess with it. Camo sportsman bout a mile SE of G can. On the way back in had to Beat my quad just to get through all the drifts....took forever and almost was stuck a ton of times. Came in way east of Perry to avoid the crack and still sunk it way down. Thought I was going to lose it that time had a buddy riding back in and I had to give it hell to get out of there. No where near worth it. Didn't see a single fish in 3 hours of fishing and could have lost my life. Please be safe guys I'm obsessed with ice fishing and it's really sketchy out there. I will not take my quad out there again unless this ice goes bye bye. Be safe.


----------



## capt S

scumfrog, I cant believe you would even attempt taking a four wheeler out there after all the snow we got!


----------



## tomb

Thanks for the warning on snow.


----------



## kisherfisher

sorry to hear about your misfortune. but thank you for posting the terrible conditions. i hope you recover all your gear. good luck and thanks for posting as you certainly have more on your plate than informing us. much appreciated as i am more than ready to get out , but have quad only .


----------



## KingFisher89

Fished yesterday evening as well. As we were picking up a guide came over to warn us about the south passage. He said he rescued a kid that dropped his snowmobile though and said there was only an 1" of ice. Also said there was several open spots. Not trying to scare anyone just giving a heads up.


----------



## ErieRider

KingFisher89 said:


> Fished yesterday evening as well. As we were picking up a guide came over to warn us about the south passage. He said he rescued a kid that dropped his snowmobile though and said there was only an 1" of ice. Also said there was several open spots. Not trying to scare anyone just giving a heads up.


The south passage??? Why was anyone over there in the first place?? Glad they are alright but that ice is always sketchy even in very good years.


----------



## Converted

Was it in the mouse island area?


----------



## island troller

I did see two snowmobiles come out of catawba and headed straight to PIB yesterday. They were heading right towards the most dangerous area of the south passage.


----------



## fire17

Sounds like im gonna cancel my trip for wed. unless I hear of better traveling conditions in and out with the snow


----------



## cschuller6

Out 4 miles NW Catawba. Slow. Lots of lookers. 4 on ice between 2 of us. Anyone else out here?


----------



## erie dipper

cschuller6 said:


> Out 4 miles NW Catawba. Slow. Lots of lookers. 4 on ice between 2 of us. Anyone else out here?



How was the 1st crack off of Catawba?


----------



## fire17

are you out on quads or snowmobiles


----------



## cschuller6

On a sled. No problems. Cracks were tight


----------



## doubleduece1981

We're 2 miles out walked drift minimal Crack tight no fish yet


----------



## wormwigglr

Never been to Erie ice fishing but have a trip Thursday with a guide. Glad to hear people are out with sleds and cracks are tight. I don't want out first experience to be a sketchy one we will be on sleds.


----------



## KPI

Saw guys coming from put in bay on sleds Saturday but I spoke to them when they got to csp asked them how the travel was and how the ice was they two guys said we were traveling about seventy did not stop to check it every one needs to remember when they see guys running north!!!!!!!


----------



## island troller

wormwigglr said:


> Never been to Erie ice fishing but have a trip Thursday with a guide. Glad to hear people are out with sleds and cracks are tight. I don't want out first experience to be a sketchy one we will be on sleds.


Just because the cracks are tight today does not guarantee they will be tomorrow. That's why they are calked working cracks. Plus this snow could l definitely hide some danger. Use caution.


----------



## cschuller6

We've had lots of lookers, 8 takers, and lost 3. Slowed down last hour or so. Two of us.


----------



## Jigin

Was out off Catawba this a.m no problem crossing the crack or getting around on fourwheeler without chains. Buddy and I had our limit with 1 throwback by 10:15. Green pimples were good.


----------



## Eye Doctor

Jigin said:


> Was out off Catawba this a.m no problem crossing the crack or getting around on fourwheeler without chains. Buddy and I had our limit with 1 throwback by 10:15. Green pimples were good.


How far did you go and how big of an atv???


----------



## mmtchell

Plan on going tomorrow or Thursday. ..went out Saturday and only caught 3 between the two of us...we were out 5 1/2 miles straight west...I heard the catch was better closer in....


----------



## Jigin

3.5 miles just a small Honda.


----------



## joewallguy

level 3 lifted and I went up yesterday afternoon. roads were way better than I thought. Got bait at herbs and unloaded about 3:30. 2 fellas wanted to ride out together and I was fine with that. Wearing a float suit and on a sled I took the lead. A small group was about a quarter mile out and I buzzed over to them. They were on a quad and a sled. Said they had come over from Southbass and had a very tough long ride with the quad. Turned around to see the 2 guys on quads had gotten stuck bad off the beach, being almost 4 now I told the two guys I was going fishing and that a quad wasn't going to make it. They had a strap on it and were getting ready to yank it out. so off I went about 3 miles. shoveled a sot clean and set up. Fished 2 hrs and pulled 4 fish and lost 2. 2 nice fat females and 2 males. Packed it up before it got totally dark and had a very nice ride in. Once near the x mas tree trail I followed it way west of the state park and came in on the boat ramps without a single issue, I was not going slow and was on a snowmobile however. Snow was deep in spots but no problem for the old sled


----------



## tdl9092

jigin 3.5 northwest or west out of catawba? is that the f can area?? man thats the best report ive had in a while? how much ice?


----------



## trainwreck2

May be a dumb question but is there a map or something that shows the cans you guys talk about new to Erie and just curious


----------



## ress

Scum-I remember that felling from about 8 yrs ago. We had a trip that went about the same way but we thought if we can make it out there we sure could make it back. Wrong! Turn it around and live for another day.


----------



## Jigin

Northwest of Catawba. Everywhere we checked had 8-10 inchs


----------



## 4dabucks

Nauticalcharts.com if you are going to piece something together from the internet isnt bad. I would recommend buying a physical map or loading the coordinates to your GPS. We do both for ice fishing as well as on the boat. Just in case the GPS ever dumps we can use the map and our compass to get anywhere. Neve a bad skill to have on Erie.

Good Fishing and Safe fishing to all this week. I will be up Friday for the weekend. Hopefully I can fish in something besides 25 MPH winds this weekend.


----------



## tdl9092

thanks alot jigin. im going in the morning was just wondering the area to try. wow only 8-10? i had 12-14 out of perry 5 miles out saturday. this snow will screw us all.


----------



## 27482

trainwreck2 said:


> May be a dumb question but is there a map or something that shows the cans you guys talk about new to Erie and just curious


Reasonably priced maps that show lots of details like depth contours, structure, boat ramps, good fishing info, and gps points here:

http://www.fishinghotspots.com/


----------



## fishingfool101

Im coming up Saturday. Where is the best place to go out of.


----------



## Jigin

May have been more didn't really check with a ruler. Saw that it was safe and started fishing.


----------



## jbmfish1

trainwreck2 At the top of the page is thread listed as maps and charts. alot of different free maps. The western basin is the one you want for ice fishing, camp perry range cans etc.


----------



## walleyeRod

Does anybody know if quads are making it out today?


----------



## pistol

fishing fool, unless you have a sled safest bet would be camp perry, came in sat out of catawba and the crack opened 8 ft


----------



## RStock521

I was out last night from 4-7 with a quad and we got out just fine off Catawba. There is a decent path. There are a few drifts, but nothing impassable. The conditions were much better than me or my buddy were expecting. We kept 6 fish, threw back 4 or 5 more 14 inchers and lost a bunch more. I'm not that experienced, but the best 3 hours of ice fishing I've ever had!



walleyeRod said:


> Does anybody know if quads are making it out today?


----------



## fishingfool101

So a quad should be good for Saturday at Catawba


----------



## RStock521

If conditions don't change too much, Yes.



fishingfool101 said:


> So a quad should be good for Saturday at Catawba


----------



## Nelliboy2

RStock521 said:


> If conditions don't change too much, Yes.


How bad were the drifts out there? Clean ice then a random deep drift or like 6" drift for the most part? Looking at fishing thrus-sunday if conditions are right. Thanks


----------



## EyeBaller

What's the closest/best bait shop around the Catawba area? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## zeroguage419

EyeBaller said:


> What's the closest/best bait shop around the Catawba area? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Rickards and Herbs. both on Rt.53 on the way to the state park


----------



## RStock521

We were definitely driving through snow most of the time, but the path was decently packed down. We hit a couple drifts that were probably 18"-24" and I had to get off for a second so my buddy could work the quad, but nothing too crazy bad. We didn't venture very far off the path to fish, so I guess I can't say about everywhere. But from my limited experience, I would say it's do-able. Sled would be preferable, but not 100% necessary. We are getting snow now, not sure how much it'll change things.


Nelliboy2 said:


> How bad were the drifts out there? Clean ice then a random deep drift or like 6" drift for the most part? Looking at fishing thrus-sunday if conditions are right. Thanks


----------



## EyeBaller

Thanks for the info zero. I'll be heading out there tomorrow for the day


----------



## Nelliboy2

EyeBaller said:


> What's the closest/best bait shop around the Catawba area? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Best one I know for just minnows is the one across from McDonalds on 53. I didn't see much for lures when in there. I have had a problem with most being sold out on the lures I want around the area. Been ordering most in from fishusa.com.

I will warn you I got to the one bait store I listed on Saturday morning at 5:45 and they had 3 parking lots full of rigs and guys lined up into the parking lot....40 minute wait....I stayed about 5 minutes and watch them take care of one group. Left and used my frozen minnows and gulp. I would recommend getting your bait the night before.


----------



## KPI

Snowing pretty good up here saw a forcast 4-6 inches so we will see


----------



## Eyes In

If you guys know where bay view is there a lil store there that sells bait best Minnie's for the price really hook you up. Can't wait for sat myself itching to get back on the big pond after last weeks blank.


----------



## zeroguage419

Eyes In said:


> If you guys know where bay view is there a lil store there that sells bait best Minnie's for the price really hook you up. Can't wait for sat myself itching to get back on the big pond after last weeks blank.


My favorite bait shop!!! Very good count. Always has minies when everyone else is out..


----------



## wormwigglr

We were suppose to go out with a guide tomorrow but he just called and said it was a white out tonight and without GPS he wouldn't have got back in. He canceled our trip saying he was afraid the snow will be too bad to get out tomorrow especially since he was getting stuck in his sled tonight.


----------



## jiggin eyes

My buddy just got back in. Said its pretty sloppy. Had no problems with the sled. His partner had a quad and said some tough spots from slush but no issues. Cold should firm it back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trainwreck2

Thanks guys for the info on the maps much appreciated


----------



## Another Fisherman

wormwigglr said:


> We were suppose to go out with a guide tomorrow but he just called and said it was a white out tonight and without GPS he wouldn't have got back in. He canceled our trip saying he was afraid the snow will be too bad to get out tomorrow especially since he was getting stuck in his sled tonight.


It was a white out coming in this evening. And you for sure needed a GPS to get in. As for his sled getting stuck, must not have it done up for running on the lake. No problems getting around with a sled. The drifts are no where what I thought they would be. Seen a couple of slushy spots here and there. If your taking a quad out take some extra gas with you. Got my fish but they came slow


----------



## capt.america

Please tell me exactly where is the bay view bait shop and what are their hours?


----------



## EyeBaller

Anyone heading out of Catawba state park this morning? Looking for some people to convoy out with. I should be at park around 7am. Pm/call/text. 7039452999


----------



## Betain

capt.america said:


> Please tell me exactly where is the bay view bait shop and what are their hours?


Not sure but they may of been talking about Bays Edge, they are right when you get off rt 2 onto 269 right when you pass over the bay going into Marblehead. Take the very first right (before monsoon lagoon) and then another right at the now closed gas station and it is right there next to the condos and before the trailer park. 

It is the fish cleaning place from the last couple of years that would pick up the fish from your dock. They built a bait and tackle shop this winter and when I was up there a couple weeks ago a bunch of guys fishing for perch told me that is where they have been getting their bait so I assume it is open.

http://www.baysedge.com/bait-shop.html


----------



## zeroguage419

capt.america said:


> Please tell me exactly where is the bay view bait shop and what are their hours?


I believe the actual name is the Bayview center. You take the RT. 269 exit off of RT. 2 and head north. Make a left on Barret rd. and it will be on the left hand side about 1/2 mile.


----------



## jaleveil

I will be heading out of Catawba on tomorrow morning on a 4-wheeler with chains. probably around 6:30 or 7AM. First time out there. Can't wait.


----------



## ErieRider

jaleveil said:


> I will be heading out of Catawba on tomorrow morning on a 4-wheeler with chains. probably around 6:30 or 7AM. First time out there. Can't wait.


Stay safe my friend, good or bad post some results, it has been slow lately with front after front coming through!


----------



## nicklesman

Did real well out of cawtaba yesterday on quads Don't let any one fool you quad travel is tough not impossible but very tough. If you don't know how to ride good don't venture off trails!!! I ride a lot and still had to use my winch 3x yesterday. My buddy has 27 in studded tires and a lift kit and got stuck twice. We worked as a team and everything worked out well
Becarefull and good luck.


----------



## superseal

nicklesman said:


> Did real well out of cawtaba yesterday on quads Don't let any one fool you quad travel is tough not impossible but very tough. If you don't know how to ride good don't venture off trails!!! I ride a lot and still had to use my winch 3x yesterday. My buddy has 27 in studded tires and a lift kit and got stuck twice. We worked as a team and everything worked out well
> Becarefull and good luck.



WOW!  I hope things tighten up soon! sounds rough!!!


----------



## CleoSpooner

nicklesman said:


> Did real well out of cawtaba yesterday on quads Don't let any one fool you quad travel is tough not impossible but very tough. If you don't know how to ride good don't venture off trails!!! I ride a lot and still had to use my winch 3x yesterday. My buddy has 27 in studded tires and a lift kit and got stuck twice. We worked as a team and everything worked out well
> Becarefull and good luck.


I wasn't out yesterday but my friend was , and said there was twice as much snow today as yesterday.
I had to blaze a trail to my spot. Chains on all 4 wheels; and I had the throttle down all the way, in second gear. Speedo said 18mph but I was lucky to do 8mph. 3rd gear I just came to a stop. And there was no crawling. 
Yesterday there was places with no snow. Those are all gone now.


----------



## Strokem

CleoSpooner said:


> I wasn't out yesterday but my friend was , and said there was twice as much snow today as yesterday.
> I had to blaze a trail to my spot. Chains on all 4 wheels; and I had the throttle down all the way, in second gear. Speedo said 18mph but I was lucky to do 8mph. 3rd gear I just came to a stop. And there was no crawling.
> Yesterday there was places with no snow. Those are all gone now.


Just out of curiosity what kind & size of quad were you riding....?
From reading other reports I know its rough but yet managable.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Are side by sides going out?


----------



## jiggin eyes

We canceled our trip down there for now. Heading up to sag bay instead. I have a quad and don't want to risk getting stuck. Warm temps and rain won't help conditions for this weekend anyway.will help for next week though. Bummed but the s winds made the decision easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KPI

Good idea!!!!!


----------



## thistubesforu

Scum that quad ever get off the ice! Seen multiples out here today stranded.


----------



## Davishockey7

Stranded? Stuck? Or ice is not safe?


----------



## jiggin eyes

According to reports there's multiple quads and side by sides stuck and abandoned


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jcindiana

Planning on heading out of Catawba in the morning is there a trail going west northwest to a decent walleye fishing area that can be safely negotiated on quads?not looking to blaze crazy trails all over the lake just trying to get out to a decent area safely and back in?


----------



## tdl9092

stay home unless you have a sled. and still tomarrow and all weekend are calling for strong winds. not a good combination when there is so much snow that you cant see the cracks. plus this will only make it more difficult for atvs to operate. there really isnt any great path out. walleye fishing is mostly starting aroungd thee 3 mile mark (f can) and beyond. i saw tons of atvs stranded out there. some snow drifts are 3 feet deep


----------



## chumthrower

Sleds for sure. A buddy & his son (who live on Catawba) went out today on sleds. He said he saw a quad buried up to it's eyeballs. Be careful.


----------



## fishingfool101

Anyone getting bit just a few miles out of Catawba


----------



## KPI

Sure they are but getting there is the issue I have a artic cat 600 with picked track I hoping I will be ok good luck boys and girls be safe on whatever you take out


----------



## Big Chief

Travel by quad sux, but it can be done! Me n dad were 3 mi NW of Catawba caught 7 fish between us. We were stuck 2 times on the way in. The sun made snow pack wet n heavy! It sux but can be done. Early am will be fine afternoon will be a pain! But we're going again


----------



## thistubesforu

Ice is fine off of perry where I was anyway. Couple quads and a sled looked broken down not stuck. Just curious if one of them was scums buddies is all. Gonna be a sloppy mess this weekend but it will be nice to see this snow go away. Was just shy of 5 mile on a 4wd quad no issues but drifts for sure. Did not venture far from paths either though. Again this was out of perry not Catawba but scum also was out of perry.


----------



## 19dan68

I would think common sense with an awd quad with chains or studs may be ok...who the hell would want to drive a quad through a big assed drift anyways? Enough said be safe out there.


----------



## ErieRider

Probably going to be messy with a quad. Like kpi said, play it safe


----------



## sru75

I fished 2.5 miles NW of the park today. Did not get fishing until around 9:30 and got a few fish early then nothing in the afternoon. Ended up with two nice keepers and lost megamouth at the hole.

I rode my quad and did not have too hard of a drive out in the high snow. However, mine is one of those still out there. As I started to drive home the quad kept stalling. Looking in the air box the carb was dumping gas. I tried several different ways to strike the carb with a tool but whatever was allowing the gas to run into the air box would not stop. I took my flasher and tackle box and walked about 1/2 way back then a fisherman on a snowmobile gave me a ride the rest of the way in.

I'll be up with my brother in law in the morning to put a new carb on the quad. Hopefully we can find a parking space. If any of our forum community are fishing out that way please keep an eye out for my equipment. It's a green Honda Rancher 350 with a shanty strapped to the rear rack and 3 blue milk crates on the front rack that includes a 5 and 6 lb eye.

*This is my first post as sru75. For years I was Rockman but for some reason this season the site didn't recognize my email address and password and I had to establish a new member name.



Thanks in advance for watching out for my stuff and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## fishingful

Just a sugestion....or something I would do....with all the people breaking down and leaving equipment on the ice...why don't you set up your shanty and tie it off to the down wind side of the machine? That way it looks like someone is there fishing rather than a broke down machine with no one around and equipment left on it.

I wouldn't think that someone would come up and try to take something if they think there may be someone fishing. idk just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## TheBuckNut1234

Went out today on my 4 wheeler for the first time.. my quad is only 2 wheel drive.. we we t out at 330 pm aND made it out about 2.5 miles off catawba ... we fished the evening just to test the snow.. got stuck a few times but we're up and running within 1 min... stayed on main trails mostly.. It is rough to get around but for the most part we had no problem.. i have had my quad for over 12 years and feel extremely comfortable on it.. if your not afraid to get dirty and push a quad here and there it's not an issue... but for the most part we stayed on main trails.. we are going to go farther out in the morning.. if you travel in numbers you won't have an issue.. i will be buying a snow machine next year tho lol... very concerned about how the lake will be tomorrow when we head in since it will be in the upper 30's.. be safe and be willing to get your hands dirty if you are taking a quad!!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

sru75 said:


> I fished 2.5 miles NW of the park today. Did not get fishing until around 9:30 and got a few fish early then nothing in the afternoon. Ended up with two nice keepers and lost megamouth at the hole.
> 
> I rode my quad and did not have too hard of a drive out in the high snow. However, mine is one of those still out there. As I started to drive home the quad kept stalling. Looking in the air box the carb was dumping gas. I tried several different ways to strike the carb with a tool but whatever was allowing the gas to run into the air box would not stop. I took my flasher and tackle box and walked about 1/2 way back then a fisherman on a snowmobile gave me a ride the rest of the way in.
> 
> I'll be up with my brother in law in the morning to put a new carb on the quad. Hopefully we can find a parking space. If any of our forum community are fishing out that way please keep an eye out for my equipment. It's a green Honda Rancher 350 with a shanty strapped to the rear rack and 3 blue milk crates on the front rack that includes a 5 and 6 lb eye.
> 
> *This is my first post as sru75. For years I was Rockman but for some reason this season the site didn't recognize my email address and password and I had to establish a new member name.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for watching out for my stuff and good luck tomorrow.


I bet snow covered the carb and froze it. Get the snow away from the carb and I bet it will run.


----------



## kisherfisher

sru75 said:


> I fished 2.5 miles NW of the park today. Did not get fishing until around 9:30 and got a few fish early then nothing in the afternoon. Ended up with two nice keepers and lost megamouth at the hole.
> 
> I rode my quad and did not have too hard of a drive out in the high snow. However, mine is one of those still out there. As I started to drive home the quad kept stalling. Looking in the air box the carb was dumping gas. I tried several different ways to strike the carb with a tool but whatever was allowing the gas to run into the air box would not stop. I took my flasher and tackle box and walked about 1/2 way back then a fisherman on a snowmobile gave me a ride the rest of the way in.
> 
> I'll be up with my brother in law in the morning to put a new carb on the quad. Hopefully we can find a parking space. If any of our forum community are fishing out that way please keep an eye out for my equipment. It's a green Honda Rancher 350 with a shanty strapped to the rear rack and 3 blue milk crates on the front rack that includes a 5 and 6 lb eye.
> 
> *This is my first post as sru75. For years I was Rockman but for some reason this season the site didn't recognize my email address and password and I had to establish a new member name.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for watching out for my stuff and good luck tomorrow.


you might have a ruptured intake boot. Had mine give out in woods last year. Ran great then no start. This boot attaches to head on one side and mounts the carb on the other, made of rubber. No pro at fix in the machines but if you can seal the cracked boot in might fire up (duct tape ?)Just throwing this out there to help get machine back in .


----------



## Jeff65

Sounds like the float stuck open in the float bowl. It could have water in the just some crap around the seat or the float is shot. I think your "replace the whole carb" plan is the easiest fix on the ice. Hope she is still there when you go to retrieve it.


----------



## sru75

Due to the gas flowing freely out of the air intake a stuck float or valve is my thought. I replaced the carb in November due to some rough running. I use the quad for plowing and fishing and it sits most other times. I did have the original carb cleaned and rebuilt and will just make the switch if we can get to it. I'm bringing tools, tarp, parts etc. I'm anticipating my snow shovel will still be there and I'll be able to clean out a work area around and under the machine.

Hoping for a parking spot, packed trails and finding equipment.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Tube we ending up getting his quad off....took a long time and had to pull it in with two other quads and at one point had all three stuck at the same time lol. 


Its snow guys....we get it every year....be smart and if your on a quad make sure you travel together....stay safe, stay smart.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Went out at 2pm stopped short of a pack 4 miles towards cooling tower 24fow. Did not catch any eyes. But the white perch bite was ridiculous. Couldve caught a 100 of em. Most were between 9-12inches and fat. Alot of fun but not what we wanted. Quad travel wasnt very easy. Ice fishing can be hard work at times. Good luck and stay safe. Will try later next week.


----------



## RStock521

Out here right now, bout 2.5 miles west of the state park. Got nothing, but lost a few. Anybody doing any good? You can text/call if you want. 440-570-7732 Thanks!


----------



## BBO Ohio

Any info would be nice. My first time ice fishing Lake Erie and haven't pulled a fish out yet. Been here since 5:30 am


----------



## 19dan68

We have seemed to have luck dead sticking rapala #7 about five foot off the bottom. They come up and look then we jig blue and silver buck shots and they smack it. Get away from the noisy packs. We are in 28 fow. Been slow lately but we had some action and gonna wait it out for pm bite.


----------



## RStock521

Thanks, I finally got one, green cicada. I'd rip it a couple feet, get their attention, then barely jig it and it hit the. These fish are buttoned to the bottom. I can get them to chase up to 1 foot off the bottom, then that's it. Deadstick seems to work too. I'm typing this and when I put my rod down, fish come to my bait.


19dan68 said:


> We have seemed to have luck dead sticking rapala #7 about five foot off the bottom. They come up and look then we jig blue and silver buck shots and they smack it. Get away from the noisy packs. We are in 28 fow. Been slow lately but we had some action and gonna wait it out for pm bite.


----------



## 19dan68

Glad my dumb luck helped you


----------



## cschuller6

Anyone out of Catawba? Would like an ice report if possible. The wife agreed to go this am but want to know his slushy/nasty it is. Planning on heading out of Catawba.


----------



## moneyshot

Formed up overnight. Actually better coming out this morning than going in last night. Probably be pretty sloppy going in this afternoon though. Good luck.


----------



## CleoSpooner

cschuller6 said:


> Anyone out of Catawba? Would like an ice report if possible. The wife agreed to go this am but want to know his slushy/nasty it is. Planning on heading out of Catawba.


 If you go, be sure to put a good buddy on the back to keep the water off you. Those guys look like drowned rats . lol


----------



## cschuller6

Went out about 3 miles in between the two large packs. Have a Renegade 800 so went thru slush/snow just fine. Wife had a good time! She caught her first walleye thru ice. Lots of lookers, not many biters!


----------



## Schatty

Spent first half of the day with the big pack about 3 miles north of Catawba. Got 6 by about 10. Fishing slowed so we made a couple moves. Finally found some active fish about 2 to 2 1/2 miles west/northwest of the ramp. From 1:30 to 3:30 hooked up with at least 15 fish and iced 11 of them. Finished with 17 fish for 4 guys plus 4 throwbacks. Really 3 guys (1 guy couldn't get em going and didn't even get a bite). Lots of 22 to 25" fish with 3 close to or just over 30". Green pimples, gold/red Cleo's and jiggin shad raps all caught fish. Sloppy ride in with all the slush. Be careful out there!


----------



## mrahn1138

How is parking during the week? Looking at Tues. Been fishing an area 7.2 out of Camp Perry that's only 4+ out of Catawba. No big deal when the ice is good. Thanks


----------



## cschuller6

We went last tues out of Catawba and there was probably 12 vehicles in lot... So no problems parking during week


----------



## BBO Ohio

How's the ice after this little bit of warm weather?? Looking to head out over the weekend but want to know if we got a good snow melt


----------



## wjcwalleye

r u from south end of toledo...


----------



## Deep Freeze

The warm weather cut the snow in half or more. I even saw some bare ice Sunday afternoon. Travel Sunday was very easy with most of the slush around where people had drilled holes and around the shoves. I would caution, however, to be careful around the shoves. There is snow hiding some pretty deep slush that will stick a 4 wheeler or UTV real quick. If you go up and spud them before you cross, you'll be fine. As far as ice, I saw anywhere from 8" to 16".


----------



## wjcwalleye

thanks for heads up will be up thursday p.m....now have to decide if I should switch back to quad


----------



## zeroguage419

I walked out this morning and the slush is now rock solid. only issue is there are a lot of ruts which could make for a bumpy ride. Was out from 8-11 am and iced 2. Lots of consistent marks from around 8-10 am then nothing for the last hour. Was 2 miles NW. About a half mile away from the pack.


----------



## wjcwalleye

thanks for the report... think I will stick with the sled...


----------



## BigGill

Wanting to head up Friday, Just wondering what best mode of transportation is right now. Is there snow on ice or did it all freeze solid? Have a liquid cooled sled and a quad/no chains. I'm leaning towards sled mainly because of crossing cracks.
What do you think will happen to the cracks and shoves with the strong NW winds today and the SW predicted for tomorrow


----------



## CHOPIQ

6 of us are headed to Catawba on Monday. Will be a first time icefishing Erie for a few of us. Any info from the weekend would be appreciated. Loks like we need to stay mobile and move until you find them.


----------



## FISHIN 2

You bringing fish slim with ya. . You will need a bigger hole. He likes casting a long ways!! Troy will find em. He is like Yukon Jack with them feesh!!!=-O


----------



## erie dipper

Had a good day 3 miles NW of Catawba. got my 6 fish including two 11 pound twins and an 8 pounder. All fish came on a green n silver pimple.


----------



## Bonesaw

Definitely soft spots out here. I'm out here now 5-6 miles northwest of Catawba, no fish yet marked only a couple wind is brutal. 10" of ice but lots of soft ice comin out on the wheeler. Be careful and good luck!


----------



## jimdandy

Nice job erie dipper...


----------



## Yankin-n-Crankin

Fished between the 2 packs to the north last night for the last couple hours yesterday. Caught 3 nice eaters and 1 short. Nice to get out for the first time but very sloppy ride. #4 gold and green pimples


----------



## 1more

That's what I call a nice pair!


----------



## tdl9092

anyone get into them today? the bruetel winds kept me away today. going early tomarrow.


----------

